# i want to fix my old computer



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

My old computer, is a pentium 4,7600 gt nvidia geforce, 2 gb ram, a fired motherboardD)a old hardrive, and new dvd-r.

doesnt work, I think the ram fried since it showed 1g so i figured one stick fried now it wont start, I want to upgrade it bit for a meanwhile. I wanna upgrade witha better processor and gpu. Can I manage on 2 gb ram(new ram of course) for the time being?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150322
is that a good gpu for now?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103210
hows that cpu?
and im still looking for a new motherboard. If anyone can help i want to fix it with the lowest possible cost and be able to run bf2142,css and cod4 on least med settings. Im not sure if i should o/c for money saving and i have no idea on how to do that.
Oldjoe thanks for the other build, once my parents finish the house Ima look into that its bookmarked .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are you using for a motherboard?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

not sure yet. But are those links i posted good?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 5200 is getting a little dated look for a x2 6000 or x3 7750, The 9500 is a ok midrange card, if you chose a AMD chipset MB have a look at a HD4650 or 4670 card.
If your rebuilding the old system and it is a OEM system the operating system may not transfer to a new motherboard.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103773
?

and whats OEM?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

OEM> Original Equipment Manufacturer> Pc's made by Dell, HP, Gateway among many others rather then custom built, In Microsoft terms a OEM version of windows is cheaper then a Retail Version but the license is tied to the motherboard first installed on if you change/upgrade the board you need a new license(copy) of windows, the full retail version allows for installation on any 1 single PC if removed from the previous system first. 

That's a x2 6000 faster then the 5200.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

oh like my laptop came preinstalled with windows? thats kind of like OEM? the computer I am fixing is custom built...very old too. and it has its own xp. I kinda agree with the OS being cheaper thou -_- on a OEM. Anyways XP is good to stay with at the moment?
hows this cpu?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103678


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's ok also either one will work about the same the Black edition has unlocked multipliers for overclocking. Check your XP disk if it says OEM on it then you'll need to upgrade or replace.

how's this for a MB> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128376


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

nice price, ill just have to ask my dad...see if everything fits. Does it really matter which motherboard you use? as long as it works? does it make your computer go faster or something if you have a "better" mb?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They have different features, support different CPUs', and yes more expensive MB's can be faster in certain combination's.


----------

